# Flat $.$$ SURGE



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome to the lowest pay in the entire time Uber has been operating.










Like seriously...


----------



## Charles1122 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yep copy that sir. I only do select and lux now. Its not worth the 6 miles for $2.62 (round trip). It's a hustle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Charles1122 said:


> Yep copy that sir. I only do select and lux now. Its not worth the 6 miles for $2.62 (round trip). It's a hustle.


Its a SCAM NOW


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

No it’s not a scam, it’s getting the royal shaft with any lube. Dara loves to butt F.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

It's all hands on dick now that Uber is pushing toward the IPO.


----------

